# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  VolcanoBox Medule Ver 2.8.5 MTK6589 32Gb Emmc,4G Font limitation,All MTK Improved

## mohamed73

What's new ?   *MTK6589 increased 32G EMMC new flash support.**MTK has optimized the read and write flash program, the middle does not need to switch the drive.**MTK Android cancel reading 4G font limitation.**MTK Android ( Almost All cpu ) Read Flash & Write Flash Makes A Lot Improvements..*     *Qaiser  Mehmood is Going To Madena Manawara ( K.S.A ) if you guys want to meet  with him there. Kindly post your details and he will contact you.*  *Important note:
Only Volcano Module exe will not able to run. You have to Extract/Copy  Volcano Module update files into Volcano YellowStone folder to able to  Work fine !!*   * To Download VolcanoBox YellowStone* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  * To Download VolcanoBox Module* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  * To Download OLD Updates*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Help  Us to Add more things  in Volcano.... Simply Recommend VolcanoBox to  your all Friends... More  We Sale.... More New Things We ADD... So Every  thing is now in your  hand... If you want we add many more things help  us in SALE...*   *BlackBerry update* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Download*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *All Updates & History :*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Follow Us on Twitter for always Update to Date:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Follow us on Facebook* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

